# Job Searching in Dubai



## Tritan (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi All,

I was just wondering if anyone could give me a few leads on the best way to job hunt in Dubai. I am a Project Manager in Financial Services and am planning to head out to Dubai in March 2012 after taking one last 6 month contract here in the UK (starting next week). I want to do as much as possible before I head out there so that I can hopefully have some interviews lined up and i'll also apply more and hit the agencies once i'm there.

I read Elphabas thread and took the agent contacts provided there but was just wondering what other avenues I could look into in order to maximise my chances. 

Any thoughts?

T :help:


----------



## deepakmelwyn (Aug 22, 2011)

*Job searching in Dubai*

I would recommend you to register yourselves at sites such as bayt which would be sending out regular openings suitable to your profile. 
www dot emiratesdiary dot com is another site which provides strategies for job search such as list of companies and so on.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you search through the threads on this forum you will find that almost everyone will advise that you actually make the trip to Dubai to look for jobs. You are lucky with the passport that you hold that you can get a visa on arrival and do visa runs every 30 days. So, once you're done with the 6 month contract, I would recommend that you visit Dubai for at least a month and start visiting all recruitment agencies.
Also, it would be better if you contact companies directly and let them know that you will be available for interviews during a particular time frame. Try and get some meetings pre-scheduled and don't be discouraged with the negative responses.  If you're good at what you do the right job will be out there for you.


----------



## Tritan (Aug 26, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> If you search through the threads on this forum you will find that almost everyone will advise that you actually make the trip to Dubai to look for jobs. You are lucky with the passport that you hold that you can get a visa on arrival and do visa runs every 30 days. So, once you're done with the 6 month contract, I would recommend that you visit Dubai for at least a month and start visiting all recruitment agencies.
> Also, it would be better if you contact companies directly and let them know that you will be available for interviews during a particular time frame. Try and get some meetings pre-scheduled and don't be discouraged with the negative responses.  If you're good at what you do the right job will be out there for you.


Hey Pamela, thanks for your reply. Your post along with further reading on the forum has further confirmed my own thoughts that getting out to Dubai and setting up interviews and looking for work while there is the best option. I took a list of agencies (pasted below) from another thread and i'll be sure to contact the relevant ones to set up meetings for when I go out. Any others not on the list yourself or others reading this thread would recommend?
I'll also contact companies directly as you suggest. 
Thanks for the advice.
:thumb:

Agency Name Phone Number Industry
ACR World +971 4 339 7277 Architecture, Construction, Energy, Envi...
Appointments +971 4 390 0039 General (All industries)
BAC Executive Recruitment +971 4 337 5747 General (All industries)
Beresford Blake Thomas +971 4 390 0375 General (All industries)
Charterhouse +971 4 372 3500 General (All industries)
Clarendon Parker +971 4 391 0460 General (All industries)
Dulsco +971 4 347 7500 General (All industries)
Edge Executive +971 4 368 9460 General (All industries)
Egon Zehnder International +971 4 381 0200 General (All industries)
eMedHR +971 4 362 4748 Health care and Medical
First Select +971 4 334 3461 General (All industries)
Fish People +971 50 462 1781 General (All industries)
Focus Direct +971 4 355 4134 General (All industries)
Future Focus +971 4 321 7222 General (All industries)
Gulf Connexions +971 4 337 6791 Accounting and Auditing, Banking, Energy...
Hays +971 4 361 2882 General (All industries)
Headway +971 4 398 7369 General (All industries)
Hill McGlynn +971 4 299 3366 Architecture, Construction, Engineering
Ibtikar +971 4 343 8380 General (All industries)
Kershaw Leonard +971 4 343 4606 General (All industries)
Korn/Ferry +971 4 204 5777 General (All industries)
Lobo +971 4 331 3223 General (All industries)
Medico Worldwide Recruitment +971 4 390 2238 Health care and Medical
Michael Page +971 4 709 0300 General (All industries)
Mosaic Search +971 4 367 1030 General (All industries)
Nadia +971 4 331 3401 General (All industries)
Options Group +971 4 509 6652 Accounting and Auditing, Banking, Financ...
Personnel Network Group +971 4 336 6837 General (All industries)
Radiant +971 4 355 1506 General (All industries)
Sine Wave +971 4 398 5541 General (All industries)
SOS Recruitment +971 4 396 5600 General (All industries)
Wadi Jobs +971 4 332 8875 General (All industries)


----------



## Tritan (Aug 26, 2011)

deepakmelwyn said:


> I would recommend you to register yourselves at sites such as bayt which would be sending out regular openings suitable to your profile.
> www dot emiratesdiary dot com is another site which provides strategies for job search such as list of companies and so on.


Thanks for the info Deepak :thumb:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Build up a strong network on Linkedin. Almost everyone these days is on linkedin and while you are still out of Dubai it is an excellent way to get connected.


----------



## Tritan (Aug 26, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Build up a strong network on Linkedin. Almost everyone these days is on linkedin and while you are still out of Dubai it is an excellent way to get connected.


Excellent idea. I came off Linkedin a while ago but will get myself back on and build up the network :thumb:


----------



## gyanjourney (Sep 2, 2011)

Try having with a word with specialist consultants in Financial Recruitment firms like Hays Banking, Gulf connexions etc. The consultants scan the candidates profile and get back with specific options. You can look up these consultants on linkedin as suggested by pamela.


----------



## Tritan (Aug 26, 2011)

gyanjourney said:


> Try having with a word with specialist consultants in Financial Recruitment firms like Hays Banking, Gulf connexions etc. The consultants scan the candidates profile and get back with specific options. You can look up these consultants on linkedin as suggested by pamela.


Thank Gyan. Will definitely look into this when I get closer to the time. Will add those two to the list.

The problem i'm seeing at the moment is that most of the jobs in Dubai seem to be permanent roles whereas i'd be most likely looking for a contract.

Anyway, early days at the moment and the more info I can gather now the better for when I actually start looking.

Cheers


----------



## irfan88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello

I would like to know how is the job opening for media and design industry. i am looking for a job there. thanks


----------

